# Buffed.de baut Raidgilde "Mental Madness" auf?



## Imba Hunta (12. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
auf der Affenjungsseite stand, das Buffed.de mit dem Fernsehsender GIGA ne Raidgilde mit dem Namen "Mental Madness" aufbaut. Was kann man da in zukunft erwarten und was ist an den Vorwürfen von den Affenjungs dran, das "Mental Madness" versucht Leute von den Affenjungs abzuwerben?

Hier der link zur Affenjungs Seite: http://www.affenjungs.de/news.php


"Eigentlich könnte man meinen, Giga sollte als Fernsehsender doch zumindest halbwegs professionell erscheinen? Das man sich da irren kann, zeigen sie dann doch recht beeindruckend.

Erst sollen die Affen den Zul'Aman Raid bei Giga machen; dann heisst es man will lieber mit Leuten raiden, die nicht so gutes Equip haben. Warum macht ihr nicht den Black Tempel Raid am 21.1? Klar machen wir doch gerne für Giga. 
Zwei Tage später heisst es dann plötzlich, Vaneck hat sich Aufgrund unseres Sponsors gegen unsere Teilnahme am Raid ausgesprochen ( böser Vaneck). Nur dummerweise stimmt das gar nicht. Der wahre Grund ist vielmehr , dass Giga lieber eine exlusive Gilde in Zusammenarbeit mit buffed.de aufbaut, die Mental Madness, und uns davon besser mal nicht in Kentniss setzt, damit man bei uns heimlich noch ein paar Spieler mit fadenscheinigen Aussagen abzuwerben versucht. 

Das die Gildenleitung von Mental Madness zu solchen Mitteln greifen muss, wundert mich nicht unbedingt. Aber das Giga dieses Verhalten auch toleriert und sogar unterstützt, indem sie uns falsch informieren, hat mich dann allerdings doch überrascht. Willkommen in der Krabbelgruppe und ein dickes "Pfui" an Giga, die wir in der Vergangenheit mit unseren Videos immer gerne unterstützt haben.

Update: Nach Rücksprache mit Flo von Giga stellt sich das ganze nun so da, dass die Lügenmaske von Mental Madness doch noch was größer ist:

1. Giga hat nicht vor exklusiv mit Mental Madness zusammen zu arbeiten. Sie machen nur einen Zul'Aman Raid. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Alles weitere wahren Falschaussagen, um unsere Mitglieder und sicher auch noch andere zu locken.

2. Um das noch mal explizit herauszustellen: Vaneck hat nicht bei Giga angerufen, um eine Zusammenarbeit zwischen Giga und den Affenjungs zu verhindern. Wie oben erwähnt, konnten wir uns dieses Vorgehen auch nicht vorstellen.

3. Für uns gilt nach wie vor die Aussage:" It's just a Game!". Die Affen sind eine feste Community, die nebenbei auch noch erfolgreich sind. Andere Gilden scheinen für ein wenig Rampenlicht aber neuerdings gerne auch über die Grenzen des guten Geschmacks zu gehen. Denen kann ich nur empfehlen erstmal klein anzufangen und nicht gleich alles zu wollen. 



Geschrieben von Groller am 09/12/2007 23:21 "

kopiert von der Affenjungs Inc Seite


Greetz
Imba Hunta


----------



## Hexagon (12. Dezember 2007)

Nach dem Lesen in dem Affen Forum weiss ich net was ich glauben soll


----------



## Imba Hunta (15. April 2008)

Hexagon schrieb:


> Nach dem Lesen in dem Affen Forum weiss ich net was ich glauben soll




/push


----------



## Te-Rax (15. April 2008)

...Der Thread ist mitlerweile 5 Monate alt...Der einzige Buffed Moderator der dort drin ist, ist Flauwy (Florian Dellé) Die Gilde ist grad mh und bt unterwegs und verweilt seit neusten auf dem Server Eredar.

MfG


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. April 2008)

Also laut dem Profil von Flauwy ist die Gilde auf Taerar unterwegs und nicht auf Eredar....


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2008)

Humpelpumpel16 schrieb:


> Also laut dem Profil von Flauwy ist die Gilde auf Taerar unterwegs und nicht auf Eredar....



Und zwischendurch wars Frostwolf.


----------



## Te-Rax (16. April 2008)

Humpelpumpel16 schrieb:


> Also laut dem Profil von Flauwy ist die Gilde auf Taerar unterwegs und nicht auf Eredar....


 Ohh! Entschuldige meine super peinliche Verwechslung der Server, darfst mich jetzt auch flamen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ZAM schrieb:


> Und zwischendurch wars Frostwolf.


 Von Froswolf sind se aus transferiert.


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Ohh! Entschuldige meine super peinliche Verwechslung der Server, darfst mich jetzt auch flamen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So schäme er sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Abgesehen davon: Es ist nicht nur Flauwy in der Gilde, nur eine Frage stellt sich mir dann doch in Richtung des Thread-Eröffners: Warum der /push dieses Threads?


----------



## Te-Rax (16. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> So schäme er sich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke, noch ein Grund mich zu schämen...und ich dachte ich habe verlässliche Quellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sei auch dir erlaubt mich zu flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

